# Deoxygenated ocean



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like the ocean is one big aquarium in need of a massive aerator; either that or we reduce CO2 emissions dramatically:

https://news.agu.org/press-release/widespread-loss-of-ocean-oxygen-to-become-noticeable-in-2030s/


----------



## 420nm (Apr 14, 2015)

Oceans are completely F'd.

Short of a breakthrough, miracle technology.

I firmly believe that Millenials will be the last generation to enjoy the oceans as we know them.


----------

